# Whitehouse.gov - before and after



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Whitehouse.gov - before and after

I liked it better before! Looked more Professional.

I can't believe they plastered "CHANGE" Has Come to the website. It is ridiculous.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

:uc:


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

So asinine


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I agree with CJIS. The campaign is over so leave that crap out of it. Hard to advertise change when you haven't been in office for a full 24 hours yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

CJIS said:


> I can't believe they plastered "CHANGE" Has Come to the website. It is ridiculous.


He obviously thinks the vapid catchphrase that got him the job will help him keep the job.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, at least they got those scary Marines off the front page!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hugo Chavez: Obama Stinks Like Bush

*With his transition into the seat of power as President of the United States, Barack Obama is receiving congratulatory messages from around the world, but not from Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez.

Although Obama has promised to sit down with Chavez for a no-preconditions chummy chat session, the incoming President also said recently that Chavez exports terrorism and supports the Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia (FARC). As a result, South America's leading thug became puckered and said Obama has the "same stench" as President Bush. 
"There is still time" for Obama to correct his views, the Venezuelan leader said, but he added: "No one should say that I threw the first stone at Obama. He threw it at me."​Chavez also said that Obama is now taking orders from the dark forces inside "the empire."

Two things. First, all the Obama campaign promises of face-to-face chats with adversaries "without preconditions" were simply horse manure having no real applicability to governing. In fact, those promises must now be rationalized away or surreptitiously retracted.

And secondly, Chavez will always be a paranoid thug and sitting down with him only guarantees the expedient receipt of his verbal horse manure. Fortunately, Chavez is consistent so no guessing is necessary -- 100% horse manure, 100% of the time.

Companion post at The Jawa Report.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

*"This man is Jesus," shouted one man, spilling his Guinness as Barack Obama began his inaugural address. "When will he come to Kenya to save us?"*

Who is going to save U.S.?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> Chavez also said that Obama is now taking orders from the dark forces inside "the empire."


Hmm. This just put a whole new Star Wars spin on things.

It makes me wonder if Obama is coming up with these ridiculous ideas on his own, or if he just believes everything that he reads and hears, such as the Brady campaign putting in their report to him that lawfully carried concealed weapons do nothing to prevent violence, as Florida is a state with a high crime rate. :roll:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> As a result, South America's leading thug became puckered and said Obama has the "same stench" as President Bush.


Obama's stench is sooo much worse...like a combination of patchouli and farts, with a little communism mixed in.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Obama's stench is sooo much worse...like a combination of patchouli and farts, with a little communism mixed in.


That's gross!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Blame game over for moonbats








*By Howie Carr
*Wednesday, January 21, 2009

Hey, moonbats, today is the first day of the rest of your Bush-free lives.
Who are you going to blame now when the SSI check doesn't arrive until the fourth of the month?
You can take the 1-20-09 bumper stickers off your Priuses now, because it's 1-21-09.
Barack Obama is president, and Tim Geithner, his secretary of the treasury-designate, is still a tax cheat.
And so is the Democrat in charge of writing tax laws, Rep. Charlie Rangel of Harlem.
Sorry, moonbats, you won't have George W. Bush to kick around anymore.
If there was a theme song for yesterday's inauguration, it would be Peggy Lee's "Is That All There Is?"
What a letdown - the last time this many people were huddled around TV sets in office buildings was for the reading of the O.J. Simpson verdict.
Barack's supporters must have been very confused as they listened to the Messiah gyrating back and forth - triangulating, as Bill Clinton would say.
"Our journey," he said, reaching right, "has not been the path for the faint-hearted - for those who prefer leisure over work."
Hey, Obama, those are your moonbat supporters you're talking to. Most of the people who didn't vote for you weren't listening to the speech anyway because they have jobs.
"A nation cannot prosper long," he said, cutting back to the left, "when it favors only the prosperous."
Now that's more like it, Mr. President. More money for those who prefer leisure.
"We will not apologize for our way of life."
But, but, but Barack, what about . . . global warming?
God bless George Bush. At least he didn't pardon Felon Finneran.

The canary in the mine on the failed Finneran pardon was *Mitt Romney* - when he wouldn't sign on, you had to know that even in the Bush White House the political antennae would go up.
If Bush wasn't going to pardon a big-time political crook like ex-Gov. George Ryan of Illinois, who's in prison, why would he dip into the peanut gallery of failed hacks who've already gotten a free pass in spite of their despicable crimes?
The cliche of the weekend was, Barack wants to hit the ground running. They hit the ground, period.
This Obama spell is going to dissipate even faster than the Deval fog did.

(46) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/columnists/view.bg?articleid=1146655


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*"This man is Jesus," *

Then Revelations ch16 must ring a bell


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama Success? In your dreams, America!*

While confessing to be a lightweight regarding knowledge of U.S. politics, British writer James Delingpole claims a handicapper's insight about what to expect during Barack Obama's tenure as President of the United States.

Delingpole asserts that President Obama's legacy will be similar to British Prime Minister Tony Blair's legacy and it largely can be blamed on a shopping list of "scuzzballs, communists and eco-loons" who are elevated to powerful positions.

An excerpt from _Welcome to Obamaland: I Have Seen Your Future and It Doesn't Work_ by James Delingpole: 









In four, or more likely, eight years time, America is going to wake up one morning -- rather as Britain did in the dog-end of the Blair years -- with the most terrible hang-over, only to find its pockets empty, its savings gone, its property trashed to virtual worthlessness, its streets rife with crime and its traditional liberties circumscribed by nannying bureaucrats and pettifogging regulation, and it's going to ask itself: 'Huh? How did that happen? Did someone drug me? Why didn't I see that one coming?'

As one who did and does see it coming, I find it hard to summon too much sympathy. It's like Dr Faustus complaining when, having been granted his every earthly fantasy, the devil turns up at the end to steal away his soul. It's like the citizens of Hamlyn complaining when, having welshed on their deal with the Pied Piper, he lures all their kids inside the mountain. You just want to give them all a good shake and say: 'Did you think it was going to come free, this once-in-a-lifetime wonder deal you made with the mysterious dark stranger you met at the crossroads at midnight?' In your dreams, America. In your dreams!​Heh.

I'll reserve comment until after I read the book. Amazon says the title will be released on January 26. Maybe the publisher will send me a review copy.

(This is not my comment I would not spend a dime on anything Obama)

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Them Kenyons aint the brightest bulbs on the planet ,heh?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------

